# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Μαδημένη πλάτη σε καναρίνι

## rokylila

Καλησπερα στην παρεα
Παρουσιαστηκε προβλημα στο ενα μου καναρινι που το εχω σχεδον ενα χρονο στην εκτροφη μου, Τα πρωτα συμπτωματα ηταν οτι εμενε στασιμο και φουσκωμενο , με πιο λεπτομερη παρατηρηση ειδα οτι εχει χασει και πολυ τριχωμα, επισης ειδα στο συρταρι της γεννηστρας κατι σαν αυγο σπασμενο, το πιο ανησυχιτικο ομως ειναι οτι εχει χασει πτερωμα πισω απο την πλατη του, ζει στην ιδιο χωρο με ενα αλλο αρσενικο αλλα απο την αρχη τα εχω χωρισμενα και οπτικα , δλδ δεν βλεπει το ενα το αλλο παρακατω εχω φωτο απο την κατασταση του
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

να ζευγαρωσει θελει .... εχει καταμαδηθει .... δες οτι ριζες υπαρχουν νεες σαν καρφακια 

ειναι και παχουλουλα !

βαλε μας ενα βιντεο να το δουμε λιγο ποσο φουσκωμενο καθεται ...  και δωσε νημα και φωλια να δεις αντιδρασεις

----------


## kostasm3

το κοριτσι να ζευγαρωσει θελει..
τα πουπουλα τα βγαζει μονη της ωστε να φτιαξει φωλια..
φουσκωμενο καθεται γιατι πλησιαζει η ωρα να γεννησει
εξου κ το πεταγμα των αγγειων στην κοιλια...
κατα τα αλλα ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## rokylila

χαχαχαχα!!!! Απιστευτο!!! και πηρα μια λαχταρα οτι εχει προβλημα υγειας.ουαου!!! Παντως το μονο που δεν ηθελα ηταν να κανω αναπαραγωγη φετος, τλπ εβγαλα ενα βιντεο πηγα και πηρα νημα και φωλια απελευθερωσα τα πουλια σε ολη την γεννηστρα και ειδα οτι αυτη κυνηγαει το αρσενικο!!! θα ενημερωνω το θεμα συνεχεια με βιντεο και φωτογραφικο υλικο ωστε να δουμε την πορεια μας, σας ευχαρστω πολυ για τις χαρουμενες ειδησεις !!!

----------


## rokylila

Σημερα το απογευμα 4/4/2016

----------


## jk21

απο μακρια δειχνει νωχελικη να μενει σε ενα σημειο ... οταν την πλησιαζεις κινειται σαν υγειες πουλακι ... βαλε τη φωλια εκει στη μεση που κουρνιαζει 

εκεινο που εχει διπλα εκει που καθεται ,τι ειναι ; για να τριβει το ραμφος ή κατι αλλο;

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , το κίτρινο το καναρίνι (καναρα τελικά) το είχα παρει πέρυσι και μου το είχαν δώσει για αρσενικό ... όλο τον καιρο αυτόν το είχα με χώρισμα στα δεξιά της γενηστρας στο 1/3 χωρισμένο απο το αρσενικό χωρίς να υπάρχει επαφή και οπτικά , απο παρατήρηση που του έκανα ένα χρόνο τώρα είχε πολύ όρεξη και έτρωγε τα πάντα και τις αυγό τροφές που τους έφτιαχνα , καθώς και το ασβέστιο που φαινετε στα δεξιά .Απο προχθές που έβγαλα το χώρισμα και τα έχω και τα δυο μαζί κινείτε σε όλη την γενηστρα , στο βίντεο κάθεται πανω στην βάση των αυγό τροφών , πηγαίνει και στην φωλιά , τους έβαλα και βαμβάκι πρόχειρα μεςα στην φώλια , αλλα δεν ξέρω ποιο απο τα δυο το έβγαλε , και το έχουν διασκορπισει στο πάτο του κλουβιού , πάντως απο οτι έχω δει και τα δυο παίρνουν βαμβάκι και το περιεργάζονται , η φωλιά μπήκε στην θέση που έπεσε το αυγό , θα την μεταφέρω εκεί που είναι η αυγό θήκη και θα βγάλω βίντεο παλι και θα ενημερώσω το θέμα

----------


## jk21

οκ δεν εχει τοτε κατι ,αφου το βλεπεις να κινειται και κυριως να παιζει με το βαμβακι .Ολα θα παρουν το δρομο τους

----------


## rokylila

Το πιστεύω , έχει αρχίσει και κανει δοκιμές στην φωλιά , δλδ μπαίνει μεςα αλλα δεν κάθετε βγαίνει !!

----------


## Manostyro

Το παν είναι να κάνεις υπομονή, υπομονή και όλα θα γίνουν.Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## rokylila

Τελικά σήμερα την είδα και έχει καθίσει στην φωλιά!!!!! Νομίζω οτι το θέμα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί πλέον στην αναπαραγωγή !!!
Την φωλιά δεν την έχει φτιάξει , να της βαλω εγώ λιγο μπαμπάκι , πήγα κοντά να βγάλω φωτογραφία και βγήκε ....

----------


## rokylila

Τελευταία ενημέρωση , παίζουν και τα δυο με το βαμβάκι και το νήμα , όσο βαμβάκι είχα βάλει εγώ στην φωλιά κάποιο το έβγαλε και το έβαλε οπως αυτό ήθελε.. τώρα είναι 20:10 καλύφθηκε η κατασκευή με το διαφανές τεντοπανο και παρατήρησα οτι το αρσενικό είχε φουσκώσει και πήγε και κάθισε κοντά στην κανναρα βαςικα στην ίδια Κλάρα , δεν μπορω να βγάλω βίντεο ούτε φωτογραφία , πάντως αυτό που διέκρινα ήταν οτι μάλλον της έκανε επίθεση .... Αυτό που έχω σαν απορία είναι οτι εγώ δεν έχω κανει κάποια προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής , βαςικα δεν ήξερα αν η καναρα ήταν θυλάκια διότι μου την πούλησαν για αρσενικό , όλο τον χειμώνα έδινα σπόρους και φρούτα και λαχανικά , και αυγό τροφή μια συνταγή του jk21, πλούσια σε λουτεΐνη και σπόρους πλούσια σε ω3 καθώς ανακάτεβα και απο την Manitoba σπόρους που έχω για το Γαρδελι μου ,απλά τα γράφω συνοπτικά διότι δεν θέλω να ταλαιπωρηθούν τα πουλια ώστε να ειμαι και εγώ δίπλα τους όσο μπορω( περιορισμένος χρόνος )και να περάσουμε όλοι την φάση της αναπαραγωγής αναίμακτα !!!

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ηταν η προετοιμασια .Μην ανησυχεις !

----------


## rokylila

Σημερα το πρωι 9/4/2016 στισ 7:40


και στις 14:00

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα, προσθεσα και δευτερη φωλια , την πρωτη την ειχε φτιαξει αλλα δεν βολευοταν μαλλον, στην δευτερη τη φτιαχνει την χαλαει αλλα καθετε, εχω και ενα βιντεο οπου δεχετε επιθεση απο το αρσενικο!!!

----------


## rokylila

και σημερα το μεσημερι....τωρα τι κανω??? 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , η καναρα έχει καθίσει για τα καλα στην φωλιά , χθες το βράδυ πρέπει να έμεινε μεςα στην φωλιά , σηκώνετε για λιγο να φάει και ξανακαθεται , την πρώτη φωλιά που τις είχα την χάλασαν τελείως και εγώ την έβγαλα , το αρσενικό ταΐζει την καναρα στο στόμα !!! Την νέα φωλιά δεν την έχουν φτιάξει καλα δλδ βλέπω οτι ο πάτος δεν έχει βαμβάκι ή νήμα , να επεμβω εγώ και να την φτιάξω ;

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις τσοχα ,μαλλον τους αρκει .Αν οχι ,θα την φτιαξουν αυτα .Να εχεις υλικο φωλιας και βαμβακι και θα συμπληρωσουν οταν θα ειναι η ωρα

----------


## Nikos Her

Η θυληκια ειναι φουλ πυρωμενη απο ο,τι βλεπω...
 και απο το βιντεο φαινονται μια χαρα τα καναρια σου
*1. Αν θελεις αναπαραγωη* βαλε τα μαζι , βαλε νημα στο κλουβι (εγω χρησιμοποιω ενα καφετι με λευκο βαμβακι, γνωστο σαν υλικο φωλιας) δωσε τους χρονο και αν ολα
πανε καλα θα εχεις αργα ή γρηγορα νεα μελη στο κλουβι
*2. Αν δεν θελεις νεα καναρινακια*  απλα βαλε της μια μπανιερα(υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι στα pet shop) να κανει το μπανιο της... το υγρο βοηθαει στο φτερωμα (προσοχη να μην υπαρχουν ρευματα αερα σε εξωτερικο χωρο κτλ ωστε να μην κρυωσει)

----------


## rokylila

Σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλές , η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν το επιδίωξα να κάνω αναπαραγωγή , αλλα θα ήθελα να προσπαθήσω μιας και προέκυψε το ζευγάρι , υπάρχει αρκετή εμπειρία απο τα μέλη του φόρουμ και αρκετά υπομνήματα ώστε να ζήσω αυτήν την εμπειρία χωρίς το βασικό να ταλαιπωρήσω τα πουλια , και να σκεπαστεί με τον πιο καλύτερο τροπο το περιστατικό που έζησα πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή με τον χαμό ενός απο τα καλύτερα μου καναρίνια απο αρπαχτικό, χρόνο τους δίνω , καθώς και οτι χρειάζονται για να προχωρήσουν όποτε θα σας ενημερώσω για τις εξελίξεις , και παλι ευχαριστω για την αλληλεγγύη των μελών του φόρουμ που δείχνετε στους αρχάριους !

----------


## Nikos Her

Τιποτα αφου προεκυψε δεν πειραζει ασ' τα να ζευγαρωσουν και μετα βλεπεις... καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , η καναρα έχει να σηκωθεί απο την φωλιά εδω και δυο μέρες , και κοντά τις να πάω , τίποτα χαμπάρι δεν παίρνει , πήγα πήρα και πλαστικά αυγά αλλα δεν ξέρω αν έχει κανει τα δικά τις , και δεν ήθελα μα την βγάλω με το ζόρι απο την φωλιά , ελπίζω να πράττω σωςτα

----------


## rokylila

Ειχαμε εξελιξεις, τελικα η καναρα εχει κανει δυο αυγα αυτα ειδα πριν λιγο που τελικα την εδιωξα για να δω τι γινετε, δεν ξερω ομως πιο απο τα δυο ειναι πρωτο και ποτε εγιναν... φωτο και βιντεο πιο κατω

----------


## Nikos Her

*θετικες εξελιξεις!* ελπιζω να συνεχισουν ετσι! 
δεν πειραζει που δεν ξερεις ακριβως πιο αυγο απο τα 2 ειναι πρωτο...
σημειωσε την ημερομηνια των δυο αυγων ωστε να ξερεις ποτε να περιμενεις να βγουν τα μικρα!
*Αν εκτιμας* οτι το πρωτο το εκανε (υποθετω απλα) στις 15/4/2016 τοτε λογικα θα περιμενεις τα μικρα
πανω-κατω στις 29/4/2016 ...

----------


## rokylila

Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει , απο οτι είδα τα αυγά εξωτερικά έχουν διαφορετικό χρώμα , δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στην αναπαραγωγή , πάντως για μένα που δεν έχω κανει ποτέ αναπαραγωγή με έχει πιάσει άγχος , αν και η καναρα μέχρι στιγμής αν και πρωτάρα δεν σηκώνετε καθόλου απο την φωλιά , δεν ρωτάω τίποτα άλλο για την συνεχεια  γιατί απο οτι έχω διαβάσει μέχρι στιγμής μπορει και να μην είναι και η κανονική της γεννά , όποτε θα κάνω ένα τεστ με ωοσκόπηση όταν κλείσει 10 μέρες και βλέπουμε πως θα είναι τα πράγματα !

----------


## rokylila

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!!! Ειναι ημέρα κατάνυξης και σεβασμού σήμερα , αλλα χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ βλάσφημος , η καναρα μου μόλις έφερε στον κόσμο δυο υπέροχα καναριαγγελουδια!!!! Ειναι πρώτη φορά που έκανα αναπαραγωγή και η χαρά μου δεν περιγράφετε !!!!

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο, τέλεια νέα. Βάλε και φωτό τα χνουδομπαλάκια να τα δούμε...

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rokylila



----------


## ndlns

Υπέροχα, να τα χαίρεσαι! Είναι γλύκες!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## rokylila

χρονια πολλα, και καλο πασχα σε ολους, ακολουθει βιντεο απο την αναπαραγωγη των καναρινιων 2016, 3η ημερα

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Θοδωρή, να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## Cristina

Καλοκλαρωτα τα μικρά!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## Nikos Her

*μπραβο παρα πολυ ομορφα!!!*
Απλως βλεπω κατι *μαυρα στιγματα* γυρω απο τη φωλια και επισης 
στο σημειο που ενωνεται με τα καγκελα... κοιταξε καλα μη τυχον και 
ειναι τιποτα ψειρες... ελπιζω πως οχι παντως...

----------


## nikolaslo

Nα σου ζησουν Θωδωρη καλοκλαρωτα

----------


## jk21

> *μπραβο παρα πολυ ομορφα!!!*
> Απλως βλεπω κατι *μαυρα στιγματα* γυρω απο τη φωλια και επισης 
> στο σημειο που ενωνεται με τα καγκελα... κοιταξε καλα μη τυχον και 
> ειναι τιποτα ψειρες... ελπιζω πως οχι παντως...



Στο 1.05 ειναι ολοφανερα 

Αμεσα effipro ή frontline στους γονεις και ηπιο αντιπαρασιτικο στα μικρα και στη φωλια

----------


## rokylila

Όσο έχω παρατηρήσει , και ήταν ένα άγχος μου για την αναπαραγωγή , δεν είδε ψείρες , βέβαια "αλλα τα μάτια του λαγού και αλλα τις κουκουβάγιας " , effi pro , έχω σε αναμονή απο πέρυσι , για τα μικρά έχω προβλημα γιατί δεν έχω κάτι , επιςης δεδομένου οτι η καναρα ειναι πρωτάρα , μήπως η όλη διαδικασία σε αυτήν τη φάση δημιουργήσει προβλημα; Επιςης θα πρέπει να πιάσω τα μικρά για να ψεκασω;!; Αυτό δεν ξέρω αν μπορω να το κάνω. Πάντως η καναρα και το αρσενικό δεν τα έχω δει να τρώγονται , ειδικά η καναρα όσο ειναι στην φωλιά δεν κανει κινήσεις οτι φαγώνεται θα κοιτάξω αυριο πιο καλα το πρωί στα σημεία που μου επισημάνατε , και θα σας ενημερώσω  , μπορω να ψάξω να βρω ψειροσκονη και να βαλω γύρω γυρω στην φωλιά και να ρίξω και στα μικρά ;

----------


## jk21

Ψεκασε σιγουρα τους γονεις και ριξε λιγο effipro απο την κατω μερια της φωλιας να ακουμπησει πλαστικο και βαμβακι .Πιστευω οτι δεν θα πλησιασουν εκτος αν ειναι ηδη κατω  απο το βαμβακι σε ενδιαμεσα στρωματα του 

δες και στην βαση ενωσης με τα καγκελα της φωλιας στο 1.50 

γινεται πανικος απο αυγα ψειρας 

κανε ελεγχο σε ολο το κλουβι και πρεπει να καθαριστει καλα εστω με οινοπνευμα οσο δεν μπορει να βγουν απο αυτο τα μικρα .Αν τα βαλεις σε αλλο ισως τα εγκαταλειψουν

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα, λοιπον παιδια ειμαι γεματος ψειρες και το ασχημο ειναι οτι ειδα και κοκικινες,
ψεκασα τους γονεις με effi pro , περασα την φωλια στην βαση με τα καγκελα που εκει ηταν το μεγαλο προβλημα, με οινοπνευμα και effipro περασα τα καγκελα με βαμβακι με οινοπνευμα, επλυνα πολυ καλα τον πατω του κλουβιου  με ζεστο νερο και αλλαξα ολα τα pellet, η φωλια ειναι γεματη με ψειρες, ψεκασα κυκλικα του κλουβιου με effi pro αλλα και εσωτερικα εκει που ακουμπαει το βαμβακι με το πλαστικο τις φωλιας, δεν ξερω τι θα γινει απο εδω και περα , δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που βρεθηκε τοση ψειρα, δεδομενου οτι ολο τον χειμωνα τα πουλια εμειναν εξωτερικα, αλλα και υπηρχε φροντιδα με πλυσιμο του κλουβιου και καθαρισμα ολου του εξοπλισμου μια φορα την εβδομαδα, επιπλεον στην κατασκευη υπαρχουν 4 οροφοι με κλουβια, θα πρεπει να ψεκασω και τα υπολοιπα¨Υπαρχει περιπτωση οι ψειρες να μεταφερθηκαν απο τα αλλα πουλια , στους αλλους οροφους, με καποιο τροπο που δεν γνωριζω?
ακολουθει βιντεο, οτι παρατηρηση εχετε ευπροσδεκτη

https://youtu.be/nGeV-gJXyCg

: https://youtu.be/8aoDN6boxXE

----------


## kostas karderines

Θοδωρή παρε την φωλια βγάλε τα πουλια και πετα την όσο πιο μακρυά γίνεται!πάρε μια άλλη  στρωσε εσυ μια φωλιά και βάλε τα πουλάκια μέσα!Είναι απίστευτο το πόσες έχει και θεωρώ απίθανο να μην έχει πάει και στα αλλα!κανονικά τα παντα θέλουν απολύμανση !

----------


## rokylila

Της αλλαξα την φωλια ειχε και ενα αυγο κρυμμενο που δεν εσπασε και δεν ειχε νεοσσο μεσα, της εβαλα αλλη φωλια την γεμισα με βαμβακι, την απολυμανα γυρω γυρω ολη με effipro, προς το παρον δεν εχει καθισει στα μικρα, ακομα...Μου εχει κανει πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση πως μαζευτικε τοση ψειρα και εμενα στο κλουβι, το περασα σε ολα τα σημεια με μπλε οινοπνευμα και σε καποια δυσκολα με effipro ψεκασμο, εβγαλα και ενα βιντεο να δειτα την φωλια και το αυγο

----------


## rokylila

και μια φωτογραφια


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nikos Her

> Όσο έχω παρατηρήσει , και ήταν ένα άγχος μου για την αναπαραγωγή , δεν είδε ψείρες , βέβαια "αλλα τα μάτια του λαγού και αλλα τις κουκουβάγιας " , effi pro , έχω σε αναμονή απο πέρυσι , για τα μικρά έχω προβλημα γιατί δεν έχω κάτι , επιςης δεδομένου οτι η καναρα ειναι πρωτάρα , μήπως η όλη διαδικασία σε αυτήν τη φάση δημιουργήσει προβλημα; Επιςης θα πρέπει να πιάσω τα μικρά για να ψεκασω;!; Αυτό δεν ξέρω αν μπορω να το κάνω. Πάντως η καναρα και το αρσενικό δεν τα έχω δει να τρώγονται , ειδικά η καναρα όσο ειναι στην φωλιά δεν κανει κινήσεις οτι φαγώνεται θα κοιτάξω αυριο πιο καλα το πρωί στα σημεία που μου επισημάνατε , και θα σας ενημερώσω  , μπορω να ψάξω να βρω ψειροσκονη και να βαλω γύρω γυρω στην φωλιά και να ρίξω και στα μικρά ;


_οι φοβοι μου επαληθευτηκαν τελικα..._

----------


## Nikos Her

*Λοιπον φιλε Θοδωρη... συμβουλη....* 

1) βγαζεις το βρωμικο υλικο της φωλιας που ειναι γεματο ψειρες και φτιαχνεις                                                                                             
μια νεα φωλια εσυ με *νεο καθαρο υλικο* (* προσοχη με τους νεοσσους*) 
2) πετας ή καις το παλιο υλικο 
3) *πληρης απολυμανση* -καθαρισμο του κλουβιου και των πλαστικων σκευων (φωλια ,ταιστρες ,πατιθρες κτλ)
4) αφοτου στεγνωσουν   ή σκουπιστουν τα σκευη ψεκασε τα με τα αντιπαρασιτοκτονα που αναφερονται και απο τα αλλα μελη 
προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω το *FRONTLINE*  και το *Pinex*
5) Ελεγξε *τα παντα* γυρω απο το  κλουβι/κλουβα μηπως καπου εχουν κανει
φωλια και δεν φαινεται... πανε και φωλιαζουν στα πιο απιστευτα σημεια...
6) οι  ψειρες ειναι *δυσκολος εχθρος* και χρειαζεται τις επομενες μερες να ελεγχεις συχνα τα καναρινια...

*παρατηρησεις
*1. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχει πολυ ψειρα η φωλια
2. ανεξαρτητα απο το αν ειναι πρωταρα η καναρα ολα οσα αναφερονται
πρεπει να γινουν δεν γινεται να αφησεις τις ψειρες μονο με ψεκασμα
3. οι κοκκινες ψειρες αναπαραγωνται πολυ γρηγορα και κινουνται το βραδυ
επισης γρηγορα σε ολο το κλουβι ή την κλουβα

----------


## jk21

οι κοκκινες ειναι αυτες που ηδη ειχαν πιει αιμα .Και οι αλλες ετσι θα γινοτανε .Πληρη απολυμανση σε ολα τα κλουβια και αν υπαρχει και με ατμοκαθαριστη .Παρε chevitren και ψεκαζε συχνα σε κλουβια και νεοσσους χωρις φτερωμα καθε 5 με 7 μερες.Επισης τους χωρους κοντα στα κλουβια   .Με το effipro καθε 30 μερες ταυτοχρονα σε οοοοολα τα πουλια της εκτροφης που εχουν φτερωμα .

Ισως χρειαστε να αναλαβεις ταισμα στα μικρα αν δεν κατσει η μανα μεχρι να νυχτωσει .Δινε αρχικα αραιωμενο καλα βρασμενο χλιαρο κροκο αυγου και απο αυριο κρεμα νεοσσων

----------


## Nikos Her

ελεγχος καθημερινα την φωλια και φρεσκο αυγο επισης!!!
δεν νομιζω να τα παρατησει η καναρα ..*αλλα αν ειναι πρωταρα  εχω επιφυλαξεις...*

----------


## rokylila

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστω , προς το παρόν με σώσατε , η καναρα κάθισε στην νεα φωλιά με τους νεοσσούς , όποτε σας γράφω τι έχω κανει μέχρι στιγμής και τα υπολειπα απο αυριο που θα προμηθευτώ και τα υπολειπα φάρμακα
1) πέταξα το όλη την παλιά φωλιά (υλικό, βαμβάκι, κτλ)
2) έβαλα νεα φωλιά που την έπλυνα σε ζεστό νερο, την στέγνωσα και την ψέκασα με effipro , έβαλα βαμβάκι καινούργιο και απορρόφησε μέρος απο το φάρμακα εξωτερικά 
3) έβαλα τους νεοσσούς μεςα στη νεα φωλιά με πολύ προσοχή 
4) ψέκασα μια ψέκασια τους γονείς στον σβέρκο με effipro 
5) εντόπισα φωλιές απο ψείρες στις ενώσεις του κλουβιού και ψέκασα με effipro 
6) πέρασα όλο το κλουβί με οινόπνευμα μπλε , ευλαβικά καθώς και τον πάτο του
7) άλλαξα όλο το πελλετ και έπλυνα και καθάρισα με οινόπνευμα το συρτάρι που πέφτουν οι κουτσουλιές 
8) άλλαξα ολες τις πατηθρες με νέες και όλα τα σκεύη τροφής , που έχω πάντα σε αναμονή 
9) έπλυνα όλο τον όροφο που ειναι τα καναρίνια και τον πέρασα με οινόπνευμα 
10) έριξα effipro σε όλα τα πουλια στο σβέρκο και καθάρισα τα κλουβιά τους , εκτος απο το γαρδελι που δεν ήθελα να το άγχωσω 
Απο αυριο θα ξεκινήσω αυτά που μου είπατε και θα σας ενημερώσω εκτενώς με οτι κινήσεις έχω κανει και με φωτογραφικό υλικό, σας ευχαριστω παρα πολύ για την βοήθεια σας !!!

----------


## jk21

Αν ειναι ξυπνιο το ψεκαζεις αμεσα , πριν πεσουν ολες πανω του νυχτιατικα οσες ειναι ζωντανες ... πρεπει καπου να πιουνε αιμα και στα αλλα ή θα πιουνε και θα πεθανουν ειτε απωθουνται απο την οσμη .Αλλιως αυριο πρωι πρωι ψεκαζεις και το γαρδελι .Μια μονο να μεινει ζωντανη να τρεφεται απο αυτο σε λιγες μερες θα γινουν ενα σωρο .Πολλαπλασιαζονται με τρομακτικους ρυθμους

----------


## rokylila

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εγινε, σημερα ολη μερα εκανα απολυμανση, πολυ ψειρα σε ολα τα κλουβια εβγαλα βιντεο να δειτε...
Βγηκαν ολα τα κλουβια εξω απο την κατασκευη, εβαλα το γαρδελι και τους μουλους σε κλουβια καραντινα και ψεκασα τον σβερκο τους με effipro
Eπλυνα τους οροφους τις κατασκευης με βραστο νερο και dettol, μετα επλυνα πολυ καλα τα κλουβια με ζεστο νερο και dettol επισης
Οταν στεγνωαν τα κλουβια  τα ψεκασα με μειγμα νερου 1 λιτρο και 30 ml chevitren καθως επισης και τις πατηθρες και ολο τον εξοπλισμο που εχω στα κλουβια
Πεταξα ολο το pellet  απο τον πατο και το αντικατεστησα με νεο και το ψεκασα με το παραπανω μειγμα
Επισης ψεκασα με το ιδιο μειγμα και ολη την κατασκευη ολους τους οροφους
επισης ψεκασα και την ψωλια με τους νεοσσους μια φορα, απαλα, παρατηρησα οτι εχουν ανοιξει τα ματια τους σημερα!
Ακολουθει βιντεο τις απολυμανσης, σας ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

πολυ πραγμα .... πανικος


μην αφησεις χαραμαδα για χαραμαδα ... 

αν εμφανιστουν ξανα  , αναγκαστικα θα πας σε ψεκασμο σε κλουβια και χωρους με κατι πιο δυνατο του στυλ icon syrgenta ή phobi e   

Θοδωρη θα σου συστησω υπομονη και επιμονη .Μην απογοητευτεις αν επανελθει το προβλημα

----------


## Nikos Her

Θελει υπομονη και ολα θα πανε καλα ...
και εγω εχω περασει απο αυτην την δυσκολια... *και χρειαστηκα 20 μερες εως 1 μηνα* για να βεβαιωθω οτι ξεμπλεξα..
ειχα κανει παντου απολυμανση  και ψεκασμα... μεχρι που ανακαλυψα οτι πανε και φωλιαζουν σε σημεια που δεν 
ειναι ορατα *π.χ διαφορες εσοχες ή χαραμαδες*
η κοκκινη ψειρα ειναι ορατη μερα ή νυχτα και ειναι ετσι διοτι εχει φαι....
Ομως θελει προσοχη διοτι αφηνουν *αυγα που δεν ειναι ορατα* και φυσικα *οι νεαρες ψειρες*
που βγαινουν μετα δεν ειναι ορατες κι αυτες.... για την ακριβεια ειναι διαφανη -ασπρα σαν κοκκους ..
*θελει υπομονη* .... παρακολουθουμε το forum για ο,τι νεο....

----------


## rokylila

καλησπερα, οσο αφορα τις ψειρες πλεον θα εχω το νου μου και με την καθοδηγηση σας θα πορευτω, εχω καποιες νεες εξελιξεις οσο αφορα την αναπαραγωγη,
το ζευγαρι ριχνει μεγαλο καυγα, σε σημειο που με φοβησαν, προς το παρον τα χωρισα και τι θα πρεπει να κανω  απο εδω και περα?
ακολουθει βιντεο
https://youtu.be/1YoFIz8g0wc

----------


## Nikos Her

Προς το παρον *σημασια εχει η καναρα να ταιζει τους νεοσσους*
εαν εξακολουθουν να τσακωνονται πολυ εντονα κρατα τα χωριστα
*και παντα προσοχη στις ψειρες...*

----------


## rokylila

Και τα δυο ταΐζουν τους νεοσσούς , σήμερα άλλαξα και το υλικό της φωλιάς ήταν γεμάτο κοτσιλιες , ψείρες δεν βρήκα , επιςης ψέκασα καλα την φωλιά και το νέο βαμβάκι , τους γονείς τους έβαλα παλι μαζί και έχουν βέβαια τα καυγάδακια τους ειδικά παρατήρησα όταν πάει το αρσενικό στην φωλιά για να ταίση , κατα τα αλλα δεν έχω παρατηρήσει άλλο προβλημα , για ψείρες κάνω καθημερινό έλεγχο στο κλουβί και ψεκάζω με το μείγμα που έχω φτιάξει τις γωνιές του κλουβιού προληπτικά , θα ανεβάσω και βίντεο με τους νεοσσούς εκτος φωλιάς αργότερα , ευχαριστω !

----------


## rokylila



----------


## Nikos Her

*μια χαρα θετικες εξελιξεις...
*σκουροχρωμα καναρινακια ... αντε με το καλο να να μεγαλωσουν 
και να βγουν απο τη φωλια!

----------


## rokylila

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ Νίκο , η βοήθεια σας πραγματικά ήταν πολύ μεγάλη , σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο και τον Δημήτρη φυσικά , το θέμα όμως ειναι οτι απο σήμερα η καναρα τα παράτησε , !!! Πρώτη μέρα την βλέπω εκτος φωλιάς , αυριο τα μικρά γίνονται δυο εβδομάδων ... Βαςικα δεν θέλω άλλη αναπαραγωγή για φετος , φωλιά τις πήρα όμως μαζί και αυτήν την τσόχα (αρχίζω να μαθαίνω σιγά σιγά ) , τι κάνω απο εδω και πέρα , βαςικα με τα μικρά που θέλω να ρίξω όλο το βάρος της προσοχής μου , τα πουλια τα έχω σε ζευγαρωστρα 90αρα

----------


## Nikos Her

*τιποτα χαρα μου αν μπορω να βοηθησω σε κατι..*

πως προεκυψε τωρα αυτο να μην ταιζει η καναρα τα μικρα???
ο καναρος τα ταιζει τουλαχιστον? εχεις προσεξει κατι τετοιο?
και η καναρα μηπως ετοιμαζεται να κανει δευτερη γεννα(?) αλλα μου φαινεται νωρις ακομα...
τα μικρα οταν ειναι 14 ημερων εχουν πλεον την αντιληψη του περιβαλλοντος τους και 
διεκδικουν/αναζητουν την τροφη απο την καναρα *αλλα πρεπει να φτασουν την 18η μερα*
να σταθουν και εκτος φωλιας για να μπορουμε να πουμε οτι εχουν ξεπερασει τον κινδυνο...
Αλλη λυση ειναι να παρεις ειδικο σκευασμα κα να τα ταισεις με το χερι με ειδικη συριγγα... αλλα θελει υπομονη αυτο!

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον εννοει οτι απλα δεν καθεται στη φωλια ... και πολυ καθησε ... αλλες φευγουν απο την 8η μερα !  δεν νομιζω να εννοει εγκαταλειψη και απο ταισμα , αν και ειναι και αυτο φυσιολογικο αν ταιζει ο πατερας

----------


## rokylila

Ναι αυτό εννοώ , έφυγε απο την φωλιά και κάθετε μαζί με τον πατέρα , και μάλλον ετοιμάζονται για την δεύτερη γεννά , είδα το αρσενικό με βαμβάκι στο στόμα και ψαχνοτανε , αν ειναι φυσιολογικό τότε όλα καλα  , απο διατροφή τους δίνω συνεχεια αυγό καθώς και την κρέμα για νεοσσούς με κινοα και έχω ρίξει και ρίγανη και υπάρχει μεγάλη υποδοχή απο τους γονείς , θα παρατηρήσω αυριο αν τα ταΐζουν και θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## jk21

Θα τα ταιζουν ...

Αν δεις οτι τα βγαλουν εξω απ τη φωλια ,τοτε βαζεις μια καθαρη ακριβως στο μερος της παλιας και κρεμας την παλια με τα μικρα ,στο πλησιεστερο σημειο στην παλια θεση

----------


## Nikos Her

ε τοτε ειναι οκ απλα η λεξη *"εγκαταληψη"* πηγε το μυαλο μου σε αταιστους νεοσσους...
οκ τοτε η καναρα ετοιμαζεται για την δευτερη γεννα... :Happy0159: 
εμενα ας πουμε τα δικα μου θηλυκα ετοιμαζονται την 17η ή 18η μερα για δευτερη γεννα...
καθε πουλι ειναι διαφορετικο λιγο μπρος λιγο πισω ....

----------


## rokylila

Θα με τρελάνουν αυτά τα πουλια.... Δεν ξέρουν τι θελουν τελικά !!! Σημερα η καναρα ήταν μεςα στην φωλιά όρθια γιατί έχουν μεγαλώσει οι νεοσσός και δεν χωράει μάλλον , και το αρσενικό τάιζε στο στόμα και αυτήν και τα πουλια !!! Απίστευτα συμβάντα Χαχαχα 
Λοιπόν εφόσον δεν μπορω να αποφύγω την δεύτερη γεννά και μια και τα πουλια δεν με κούρασαν καθόλου στην πρώτη τους γεννά , και μια μου καλό άρεσε η όλη ιστορια , τους έβαλα και την νεα φωλιά απέναντι όμως απο την παλιά γιατί δεν έχει χώρο και θα υπάρχει συνοστισμος εκεί δεδομένου οτι δεν ξέρω ακόμη αν έχουν εξαλειφθεί και οι ψείρες , είδωμεν !!!

----------


## jk21

Μακαρι να κανουν χρηση την νεα αλλα συνηθως επιλεγουν το ιδιο μερος .Αν δεις οτι πανε να φτιαξουν ξανα την παλια φωλια , την μεταφερεις με το μικρο λιγο πιο διπλα και στην παλια θεση βαζεις νεα φωλια . Οχι απεναντι γιατι θα επιστρεφει το μικρο στην νεα που θα ειναι στην παλια θεση

----------


## Nikos Her

> Μακαρι να κανουν χρηση την νεα αλλα συνηθως επιλεγουν το ιδιο μερος .Αν δεις οτι πανε να φτιαξουν ξανα την παλια φωλια , την μεταφερεις με το μικρο λιγο πιο διπλα και στην παλια θεση βαζεις νεα φωλια . Οχι απεναντι γιατι θα επιστρεφει το μικρο στην νεα που θα ειναι στην παλια θεση



*εγω κραταω το γεγονος οτι ο αρσενικος ταιζει την καναρα και τα μικρα! ( δεν ειναι και λιγο)
*
κατα τα αλλα συμφωνω με τον *jk21*

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα!!! Σημερα εχουμε μεγαλες χαρες στο σπιτι μας!!! Ο πρωτοκοκος μας εκανε την πρωτη πτηση!!! Βγηκε απο την φωλια και τον βρηκα στον πατο του κλουβιου 16η ημερα σημειωνω!!!
Βασικα τα συναισθηματα μου ειναι πολυ ομορφα που ειδα μεσα στην 90αρα τρεις φιγουρες να υπαρχουν, ενω ειχα συνηθισει τοσο καιρο να βλεπω μονο τους γονεις!!!.Εδω ομως εχει αρχισει ο προβληματισμος μου...Τι κανω απο εδω και περα? 
 σαν πρωτη μου κινηση εβαλα νερο και αυτροφη στον πατο και κοντα του, και παρατηρω , το αλλο μικρο ειναι ακομα στην φωλια και το προσεχουν οι γονεις του
Αν καποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει για τις επομενες κινησεις μου θα το εκτιμησω !!! ακολουθει βιντεο με την βολτα του νεοσσου!!!

https://youtu.be/MsKhaiRri1o

----------


## rokylila



----------


## rokylila

Οι εξελίξεις ειναι ραγδαίες , έβγαλα την φωλιά για να την καθαρίσω και μεςα βρήκα ένα αυγό !!! Μάλλον ξεκίνησε εκεί την δεύτερη της γεννά ,

----------


## rokylila



----------


## rokylila

Και μάλλον κλαρωσαμε !!!

----------


## rokylila



----------


## rokylila

Και άλλο ένα !!! Μεγάλη τρέλα σήμερα με έπιασε !!!

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα .Ειδα εβαλες καινουργια φωλιτσα κοντα για τα μικρα ή ειναι η παλια και εβαλες νεα στη θεση της παλιας; καλα ειναι η καναρα να κατσει σε καθαρη φωλια .Εστω και τσοχα και να βαλεις πανω το καθαρο αυγο .Η παλια εχει βρωμικο υλικο

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη , τα έκανα όλα οπως μου τα έχεις γράψει , η άσπρη φωλιά ειναι η νεα έβαλα τσόχα λιγο βαμβάκι και μετέφερα το αυγό απο την παλιά στη νεα , η καφέ φωλιά ειναι η παλιά που την έπλυνα και έβαλα μόνο τσόχα , και την μετέφερα λιγο στα δεξιά για τα μικρά , αλλα το ένα που το έβγαλα εγώ απο την φωλιά το τελευταίο ας πούμε , πετάει παντού και πάει και κάθετε μαζί με την καναρα στη νεα φωλιά .... Οι γονείς τα ταΐζουν και ειναι δίπλα τους και εκτος φωλιάς , ο πρώτος νεοσσός που βγήκε μόνος του απο την φωλιά δεν ειναι πολύ κινητικό οπως το δεύτερο , θα κάνω κάτι επιπλέον πριν κουρνιάσουν το βράδυ εγώ ;

----------


## Nikos Her

*ευχαριστα νεα και χαιρομαι πολυ!*

αφου εχεις βαλει τροφη και νερο + αυγοτροφη κτλ ολα ειναι μια χαρα 
*θα τα φροντισουν οι γονεις τους! βεβαια η καναρα βιαστηκε για την επομενη γεννα αλλα οκ...*
ειναι πολυ καλη η 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα και τα εχεις ολα πολυ καθαρα και φτιαγμενα!
υπενθυμιζω οτι οι νεοσσοι πρεπει να ειναι μαζι με τους γονεις εως και την 25η μερα

*Ωραιος ο καναρος  επι ευκαιρια τα καναρινακια μαλλον του εμοιασαν...*

----------


## rokylila

Πραγματικά ειναι μια πρωτόγνωρη και αξέχαστη εμπειρία η σημερινή για κάποιον αρχάριο ! Τα κοίταγμα ξανά και ξανά , την συμπεριφορά τους , των γονιών τους επιςης , και τα θαύμαζα ! Τέλειος συγχρονισμός , ένστικτα που τα έχει προικίσει η φύση τα έβγαλαν σήμερα ! 
Οι γονείς δίπλα τους και εκτος φωλιάς , πιο πολύ ο πατέρας που δεν τα άφησε λεπτό απο την προσοχή του , εύχομαι σε όλους όσους αγαπάνε τα πουλια να τα ζήσουν  ειναι πολύ όμορφα συναισθήματα , μαγευτικά θα έλεγα !!
Το μόνο που έχω στεναχωρεθεί ειναι οτι το πρώτο νεοσσός ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολύ και δεν έφτασε τελικά στην φωλιά , παρόλο που του έβαλα βοηθητικά πατηθρες κατάφερε μόνο να ανεβεί απέναντι απο την φωλιά στην βάση της αυγό τροφής , και ξέμεινε εκεί ... Οι γονείς δεν έχουν πάει στις φωλιές , αλλα μάλλον θα περάσουν την νύχτα απέναντι απο τις φωλιές , μεγάλο άγχος γιατί δεν ξέρω πως θα μας βρει το πρωί , ανησυχώ για τον νεοσσο που ειναι πρώτη νύχτα μακριά απο την φωλιά και την ασφάλεια που του είχε η καναρα τόσο καιρο

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα εκτος φωλιας .Ολα καλα θα πανε ! στη φυση ισως ειχε απο θηρευτη ,αν δεν ηταν ακομα δυνατος να ξεφυγει και να κρυφτει με μικρες πτησεις 

Αν το μικρο μπαινει στη φωλια με το αυγο , βρισκεις και βαζεις πλαστικα στη θεση των πραγματικων ,αλλα πριν καθησει μονιμα η θηλυκια και τα ζεστανει .Οταν της δεις να κατσει μονιμα (σιγουρα μεχρι το 4ο ) επιστρεφεις τα πραγματικα .Δεν σε πειραζει αν καθεται διπλα στη μανα , γιατι τοτε θα καλυπτει εκεινη τα αυγα .Μονο του ισως τα λερωσει , που δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα παθουν κατι ,αλλα καλα ειναι να αποφευχθει

----------


## Nikos Her

Ενταξει ειναι .. *και το κλουβι ειναι πολυ ευρυχωρο* οποτε μπορουν να ειναι με τους γονεις αρκετες μερες ακομα...
εχε μια φωλια με τσοχα πιο χαμηλα αν θελουν να κουρνιαζουν εκει αλλα *οσο μεγαλωνουν
δεν θα το χρειαζονται...*

----------


## rokylila

Τα μικρα τελικα απο οτι καταλαβα εχουν αναλαβει την (βοηθεια στο σπιτι)... για το κλωσσημα των δυο αυγων που εχει κανει η καναρα  :Happy: 
Ματαια εχω βαλει την παλια φωλια πιο διπλα, προτιμησαν την νεα με την καναρα μεσα σε αυτην και δεν ξεπορτισαν σχεδον καθολου σημερα, δεν εκανα καποια προσπαθεια να τα ενοχλησω σημερα, μεχρι και αυτο (νεοσσος) που κοιμηθηκε εκτος φωλιας χθες εμαθε να πεταει και μακρια και μπηκε μαζι με το αλλο στην φωλια,
Επισης αυτο που θελω να τονισω και για τους αναγνωστες που μπορει στο μελλον να διαβασουν αυτο το θεμα, τα παντα στην διατηρηση αλλα και στην αναπαραγωγη των καναρινιων σε κλουβι ειναι η καθαριοτητα..Επισης παιζει ρολο σημαντικο και η διατροφη αλλα και το ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΝΕΡΟ( δεν θα ξεχασω σε ενα βιντεο ενα παιδι να λεει οτι η ποτιστρα πρεπει να πλενετε τοσο καλα καθε μερα πριν την βαλουμε στα πουλια , που πρεπει πρωτα να πινουμε νερο ενεις και μετα να την δινουμε στα πουλια)..Εγω θεωρω σε αυτην την αναπαραγωγη, πρωτη μου,οτι ημουν τυχερος γιατι τα πουλια μου ηταν *ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ  ,*δεν με ταλαιπωρησαν καθολου τα εκαναν ολα μονο τους, Απλα εγω ολο τον χρονο εκανα απλα πραγματα οπως καθαρισμα του κλουβιου, απο κοτσιλιες, καθε μερα φρεσκο νερο, καθε μερα νεα  τροφη και λαχανικα, (φυτρες) κτλ , 1 εβδομαδα εβαζα μυλοξυδο βιολογικο σε ολα τα πουλια, κενο μια εβδομαδα και την επομενη εβδομαδα MILK THISTLE ΓΑΙΔΟΥΡΑΓΚΑΘΟ , (για το συκωτιι τους).Αυτη την προετοιμασια εκανα ολο τον χειμωνα, εδω και ενα χρονο που εγινα μελος εδω στο φορουμ και ειδα πως πρεπει να προσεχουμε την εκτροφη μας και διαβασα πολλα θεματα απο τα παλαιοτερα μελοι.Απλα με στεναχωρησε που ειδα ψειρες (πολλες) σε ολα τα κλουβια και απο αγνοια και φοβο ισως δεν αντιμετωπισα ολο τον χειμωνα.Οταν λεω φοβο εννοω αυτα τα effi pro μηπως τα ψακασω με λαθος τροπο και αντι να τα απολυμανω τα σκοτωσω....
Οσο αφορα αυτην την δευτερη αναπαραγωγη, δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν θα μου αρεσε να δω και αλλα πουλακια, απλα σκεφτομαι οτι εχω ηδη πολλα πουλια 7+2 , και θα ειναι δυσκολο να τα διαχειριστω καλα μεγαλωνοντας κατα πολυ την εκτροφη μου, ειναι δυσκολο για καποιον εργαζομενο να προσφερει το 100% τις φροντιδας σε ολα τα πουλια που εχει .ποσο μαλιστα και σε περισσοτερα,
 Θελω να ριξω αυτη την στιγμη ολο το βαρος στο σωστο μεγαλωμα αυτων των νεοσσων, ισωσ γιατι τα νιωθω πιο πολυ κοντα μου απο ολα τα πουλια που ειχα στο παρελθον, και ο λογος ειναι πασιφανης.
Παρακατω εχω δυο φωτογραφιες απο την κατασταση τις οικογενειας σημερα( ελειπε μονο ο πετερας, λογο δουλειας  :Happy:  ) και μια φωτο απο πρασινη ουσια που ειχε κολλησει χθες στο μερος που διανυκτερευσε ο ενας νεοσσος

----------


## rokylila

*ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ Νο 2

Εχω παθει την πλακα μου...


*

----------


## rokylila

Σας  παρουσιαζω την δευτερη γεννα απο τα καναρινια μου που για αλλη μια φορα με εχουν τρελανει!!!
μολις εσκασε το πρωτο αυγο και βγηκε ο νεοσσος!!! Ειναι απιστευτη χαρα που δεχομαι αναπεντεχα για δευτερη φορα μεσα σε δυο μηνες!!!
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ






ΒΙΝΤΕΟ
https://youtu.be/bytB4oBlDFA

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Θοδωρη !!

----------


## rokylila

Ευχαριστω πολύ για τις ευχές σας και για την υποστήριξη , θέλω να ρωτήσω επειδή δεν έχω και σχετική εμπειρία τα πρωτα δυο μικρά απο την παλιά γεννά να τα αφήσω ελεύθερα μεςα στην 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα ; Γιατί είδα οτι άλλαξε λιγο η συμπεριφορά τους δλδ πέταγαν σαν τρέλα μεςα στην ζευγαρωστρα  και πειράζουν την καναρα και επιτίθεται στο αρσενικό , δεν ξέρω αν παίζουν γενικά , ...θα υπάρχει προβλημα ;;

----------


## jk21

ποσων ημερων ειναι ακριβως; τα εχεις δει , ενα ενα ξεχωριστα αν τρωνε σπορους εκτος απο αυγοτροφη ; Αν ναι μπορεις να το κανεις αλλα τις πρωτες δυο μερες θα προσεχεις συμπεριφορα ,γιατι καποιο μπορει ξαφνικα να του ερθει να ζητα ξανα τους γονιους και να μην τρωει μονο του .Οχι συχνο σε πουλια που ηδη τρωνε σπορους , σιγουρα ομως πιθανο

----------


## rokylila

Ειναι 33 ημερών , τα έχω δει και τα δυο να τρώνε σπόρια , αυγό , και αυγό τροφή και μα πίνουν νερο απο τις δύσκολες ποτίστρες ( κενό αέρος) τα χώρισα στο 1/3 τις ζευγαρωστρας και έχουν οπτική επαφή με τους γονείς τους , τωρα τι να πω, υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουν κακό στα μικρά  , αν τα αφήσω παλι σε όλη την ζευγαρωστρα ;;

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω το χαρακτηρα καθε πουλιου .... καλα ειναι οταν ειναι ετοιμα να χωριζονται , απλα να δεις οτι ολα πανε καλα και μετα το χωρισμο .Η ηλικια δειχνει οκ 

εγω παντως αλλα τα εχω με τους γονεις αν ειναι φαρδια η κλουβα ,αλλα τα χωρισα  

ολα καλα θα πανε πιστευω .σε αυτη την ηλικια ειναι σπανια (αλλα υπαρκτα ) τα προβληματα απογαλακτισμου

----------


## Nikos Her

μια χαρα !!! αντε και καλη συνεχεια και με τη δευτερη γεννα!!! :Happy0159:   και αν μπορεσεις ποσταρε μια φωτο που να φαινεται ολοσωμη η ζευγαρωστρα
αν και ο χωρος μια χαρα μου φαινεται και για τα πουλακια  απο την πρωτη γεννα..

----------


## rokylila

Τα χώρισα τα πουλάκια και μια χαρά το έχουν δεχτεί , δεν είχα σήμερα κάποιο προβλημα παρόμοιο με αυτά που συζητήσαμε , αυτό που με έχει ανησυχήσει ειναι οτι μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει σκάσει άλλο αυγό , και υπάρχει μόνο ο πρώτος νεοσσός , ωοσκόπηση δεν έχω κανει , και θυμάμαι τα δυο πρωτα αυγά τα έκανε απο τα 5 σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα , υπάρχει περίπτωση να ειναι ασπορα ;; Κανω κάποια ενέργεια σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ;; Επιςης πρέπει να ψεκασω την δεύτερη δόση τα πουλια με effipro , να το κανω αμμεσα στους γονείς ;; Στα πουλάκια απο την πρώτη γεννά ψεκάζω κανονικά effipro?

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη να υπολογιζεις 13 μερες συμπληρωμενες ,αρα στη διαρκεια της 14ης να βγαινουν απ τη στιγμη που καθησε μονιμα στο καθενα πανω η θηλυκια . Ομως αυτο μπορει να μεταβληθει ακομα και διημερο σπανια ,οποτε μην βιαστεις να ανοιξεις καποιο αυγο

----------


## rokylila



----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα, σημερα εβγαλα φωτογραφιες απο τα αυγα και ειδα οτι δυο απο τα τεσσερα που υπαρχουν σε αυτην την γεννα ειναι σπασμενα και μεσα το ενα εχει νεοσσο...να σημειωσω , οτι το ενα αυγο που εχει πανω του το βαμβακι κολλημενο ειχε πεσει απο την φωλια , χωρις να σπασει, και το εβαλα χωρις να το πιασω στα χερια μου παλι μεσα, δεν μπορω να υπολογισω ποση ωρα ηταν εκτος φωλιασ, εβγαλα και αυτες τις φωτο για να δειτε και εσεις, και να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας,

----------


## jk21

μαλλον το πεταξανε ....

οσα ειναι σπασμενα , αλλα ο νεοσσος ξεκαθαρα νεκρος (μην τυχον απλα τα εχει ανοιξει εκεινος ... ) εννοειτε  τα βγαζεις

----------


## rokylila

Πριν λιγο εβγαλα τα αυγα τα χαλασμενα, ενα απο αυτα το ειχαν πεταξει κατω στον πατο του κλουβιου, στην πρωτη φωτογραφια το αυγο που διακρινετε σαν τελευταιο(απο το πανο μερος τισ φωτογραφιας στο κατω )στο προηγουμενο post,  ηταν ραγισμενο και μεσα ειχε νεοσσο, ενα απο τα αυγα ηταν κουφιο, και αυτο που πεταξαν στον πατο ειχε μια μαυρη μαζα 
φωτογραφιες

----------


## jk21

η μαυρη μαζα , δειχνει οτι εκτος απ το θανατο των νεοσσων ,σε κεινο το αυγο τουλαχιστον υπηρξε αποσυνθεση λογω καποιου μικροβιου και οχι μουμιοποιηση

----------


## rokylila

Ο μικρός νεοσσός σήμερα άνοιξε τα μάτια του !! Τουλάχιστον έχουν ένα μικρό να μεγαλώσουν και σε αυτή την γεννά , στη φωλιά έχει μείνει ακόμα ένα αυγό , δεν το έχω πειράξει αλλα έχουν περάσει 5 μέρες απο την στιγμή που γεννήθηκε ο μικρός , τι να κανω θα το βγάλουμε η δεν υπάρχει προβλημα ;

----------


## jk21

να το αφησεις μεχρι να γινει 8 με 10 ημερων . δεν ξερω αν εχει βαση , αλλα λενε οτι αν ειναι πολυ απλωμενα τα πουλια στη φωλια ,οταν ειναι λιγα , υπαρχει κινδυνος κακης στασης στα ποδια  και δημιουργια δυσμορφιας  . Αν δεν βγει ουτε αυριο (που δεν νομιζω ) αν θες βαλε στη θεση του ενα πλαστικο αν εχεις

----------


## rokylila

Έχω παρει πλαστικά , να βαλω τρία τέσσερα , μια που τα έχω, κοιτά να δεις αυτό δεν το ήξερα , !!! Σε ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη για τις αστείρευτες γνώσεις πανω στο θέμα των πουλιων γενικά !!!

----------


## rokylila

> Έχω παρει πλαστικά , να βαλω τρία τέσσερα , μια που τα έχω, κοιτά να δεις αυτό δεν το ήξερα , !!! Σε ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη για τις αστείρευτες γνώσεις πανω στο θέμα των πουλιων γενικά !!!


Ωσπου να γραψω την προηγουμενη μου απαντηση βρηκα το αυγο μεσα στην ταιστρα , καποιο μαλλον η μανα το εβαλε εκει...εν το μεταξυ εβαλα 6 αυγα πλαστικα στην φωλια, ακομα δεν εχω δει αντιδρασεις

----------


## rokylila

λαθος?

----------


## jk21

αρκει ενα να βαλεις . βγαλε τα υπολοιπα το πρωι 

πετα την τροφη που ειχε η ταιστρα και πλυνε την ταιστρα . Δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να κουβαλα το νεκρο εμβρυο ....

----------


## Nikos Her

> να το αφησεις μεχρι να γινει 8 με 10 ημερων . δεν ξερω αν εχει βαση , αλλα λενε οτι αν ειναι πολυ απλωμενα τα πουλια στη φωλια ,οταν ειναι λιγα , υπαρχει κινδυνος κακης στασης στα ποδια  και δημιουργια δυσμορφιας  . Αν δεν βγει ουτε αυριο (που δεν νομιζω ) αν θες βαλε στη θεση του ενα πλαστικο αν εχεις



ισχυει και συνηθως συμβαινει οταν υπαρχει μοναδικος νεοσσος στη φωλια χωρις αλλα αυγα η νεογεννητα
το αυγο αντισταθμιζει κατα καποιο τροπο την πιεση απο την καναρα
*τις πρωτες 7 ημερες ο νεοοσος ειναι πιο ευαλωτος σε δυσμορφια στα ποδια γενικα*
συνιστω κι εγω το πλαστικο αυγο για 1 εβδομαδα παραδειγμα

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , όλα πάνε πολύ καλα με τον "μοναχογιό" , σε λίγες μέρες ετοιμάζετε για έξοδο απο την φωλιά ! Άλλαξα την τσόχα με νεα για πιο πολύ καθαριότητα και το πλαστικό αυγό το άφησα μεςα οπως μου είπατε σωςτα.

----------


## rokylila

Η πρώτη μας βόλτα !!! Αργήσαμε αλλα τα καταφέραμε !!! 17 ημερών νεοσσός !!!!( ελπίζω να ειναι ο τελευταίος  :Happy:  )

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα ! Η καναρα κάθησε παλι στη φωλιά , υπάρχει βέβαια και το πλαστικό αυγό , δεν ξέρω αν έχει κανει και δικά της ακόμα , βαςικα δεν θα ήθελα άλλη γεννά , γιατί τα πουλια ειναι υπερπολλα αυτή την στιγμή , και αν κανει και αλλα θα υπάρχει προβλημα χώρου , πως μπορω να αποφύγω την 3ή γεννά;

----------


## Nikos Her

*βγαζεις τον αρσενικο* και αφηνεις την καναρα να κανει ( ή να *αποβαλλει*) τα αυγα της στη φωλια ( ισως καποια να ειναι ενσπορα) την αφηνεις 
μεχρι να κανει και το τελευταιο απο κει και περα ασε την  2-3 μερες να "ψευτοκλοσησει" (ακου λεξη ... :oopseyes: ) και μετα αφαιρεις τη φωλια και τα αυγα
και φυσικα ωρα για ξεκουραση μεχρι την πτεροροια...

----------


## rokylila

Ωραία , άρα τα αυγά που μάλλον ειναι ενσπορα τα θυσιάζω ώστε να μην μεγαλώσει η εκτροφή μου , αφήνω την καναρα μόνη της στο 1/3 της ζευγαρωστρας και τον πατέρα με τα τρία παιδιά του στα 2/3 ; Μετά όλη η οικογένεια στην 90αρα θα ειναι προβλημα ; Η' να διώξω την καναρα τελείως απο τον χώρο και να την βαλω σε άλλο μέρος και χωρίς οπτική επαφή ; Επιςης σε μελλοντική κατάσταση οπως αυτή , δλδ να μην θέλω αναπαραγωγή δεν θα βαλω την καναρα με το αρσενικό ποτέ μαζί , και αν μαδηθει ξανά , να αδιαφορήσω ;; Υπάρχει επίπτωση στην υγεία του πουλιού , αν για παράδειγμα δεν την ζευγαρώσω ποτέ ξανά ; Επιςης απο τους νεοσσούς υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκύψει ζευγάρι ; 
Ευχαριστω !!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και μένα με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα μιας και τα αυγά της δικιάς μου μανούλας θα θυσιάσω. Και φυσικά με απασχολεί και μένα το πως θα τα βάλω μετά αμέσως μόλις μεγαλώσουν τα πρώτα της πουλάκια. Ας μας καθοδηγήσει κάποιος παρακαλώ.

----------


## jk21

το ιδανικο ειναι να πετυχαινουμε διαχωρισμο του αρσενικου , πριν βατεψει την καναρα και ειναι γονιμα τα αυγα  .Δεν ειναι παντοτε εφικτο .Αν η καναρα κανει νωρις αυγα , πριν πιασουν οι μεγαλες ζεστες και μακρια απο το διαστημα που περιμενουμε την πτεροροια της , τοτε αν δεν εχει κανει πολλες γεννες , ισως την αφησουμε να τα εκολλαψει .Σε περιοδους σαν και την παρουσα , ειναι λιγο αργα .... αρα ευχομαστε να ειναι ασπορα ... αν δεν ειναι ομως , δεν οδηγουμε την καναρα σε μεγαλωμα νεοσσων που δεν θα εχει τελειωσει ακομα και μεσα στον Ιουλη , γιατι αυτο θετει σε κινδυνο το μελλον της 

η καναρα με τον αρσενικο , σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να βρεθουν μαζι πριν ξεκινησει η πτεροροια ,γιατι θα ζευγαρωσουν ξανα . Εντος της πτεροροιας και ενω σιγουρα εχουν ξεπυρωσει τα πουλια (φαινεται στην αμαρα και στη κοιλια τους ... σταματανε να εχουν την εικονα διογκωσης των γεννητικων οργανων )  αν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε σε ευρυχωρα κλουβια ξεχωρα , τοτε καλως .Αν οχι μπορουμε να τα βαλουμε μαζι  , αλλα αν εχουμε ενηλικα με παρελθον κοκκιδιωσης , εστω και πριν τις γεννες , καλυτερα ειναι να διαχωρισθουν απο τα ανηλικα μολις απογαλακτισθουν και να ειναι σε διαφορετικη κλουβα , γιατι στην πτερορια , λογω του στρες μπορει να μεταφερουν τα πρωτοζωα αυτα στα ανηλικα και να νοσησουν στο μελλον 


αδερφια μεταξυ τους δεν ζευγαρωνουμε ποτε  
γονιο με παιδι μπορουμε αν εχουμε καποιους λογους εκτροφικους , αλλα τα παιδια τους σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ζευγαρωνουν ειτε μεταξυ τους ειτε με καποιον γονιο !

τα αρσενικα και να μην ζευγαρωσουν , ναι μεν τις επομενες περιοδους πυρωνουν στο φουλ και αναζητουν ταιρι , δεν εχουν ομως περαιτερω καποια οργανικη διαταραχη , παρα μονο προσμονης ...


τα θηλυκα που δεν ζευγαρωνουν , ειδικα αν ερχονται σε διαδικασια πυρωματος , το λιγοτερο αραδιαζουν συνεχως ασπορα αφου δεν κανουν ολοκληρωμενο κυκλο και γεννανε συχνοτερα , το περισσοτερο μπορει να διαταραχθουν και ορμονικα και να υπαρξουν προβληματα στην ωοτοκια ή πτεροροιες ορμονικης φυσης 


αν τα κραταμε μακρια απο αρσενικα και δεν ακουν καλεσμα και κραταμε το φως της ημερας σε εσωτερικο χωρο σε αριθμο ωρων που δεν οδηγει σε πυρωμα , δεν υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο προβλημα .Σε εξωτερικο ειναι ανεφικτο

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τα μικρά, που έχουν κλείσει το μήνα και είναι αυτόνομα σχεδόν μπορούμε να τα αφήσουμε μόνο με τη μανα μέχρι να ξεχωρίσουν αρσενικά από θηλυκά;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εγω προτιμω να τα εχω με τον πατερα ωστε να μεταφερω τα θηλυκα μετα αλλου . τα αρσενικα με την μανα απο θεμα εκμαθησης τραγουδιου και << αρσενικοποιησης >> στη συμπεριφορα δεν ξερω αν ειναι οτι καλυτερο

----------


## rokylila

Πολύ ωραία σε ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη , εγώ θα χαλάσω την φωλιά της σήμερα , 2 αυγά έχει κανει,  και θα την αφήσω στο 1/3 της ζευγαρωστρας μόνη της με οπτική επαφή με τα παιδιά της και τον πατέρα , το προβλημα που αρχίζω να αντιμετωπίζω ομως με τα παιδιά και τον πατέρα ειναι οτι τσακώνονται μεταξύ τους , συχνά , όποτε και εδω θα πάω σε διαχωρισμό του πατέρα με τα παιδιά του , ειδικά με τα δυο απο την πρώτη γεννά , επιςης μια άγνωστη λέξη "σαλιαρισμα" σημαίνει προσπάθεια του μικρού καναρινιου να κελαηδησει;! Γιατί το ένα απο την πρώτη γεννά αρχίζει να βγάζει κάποιους ήχους και θέλω να δω πως θα το βοηθήσω να βρει τα "πατήματα " του!! Προς το παρόν σαν δασκάλους έχω τον πατέρα του και ένα καρδερινοκαναρο , που είχε χάσει την μίλια του απο πέρυσι , αλλα φετος.... Τα σπάει !!
Μήπως πρέπει να βάζω και ηχεία με άλλες φωνές το σούρουπο ώστε να μάθει πιο γρήγορα και καλύτερα ; 
Συγγνώμη για τις πολλες ερωτήσεις σίγουρα υπάρχουν σε αλλα topic  του φόρουμ αναρτημένα , αλλα ώσπου να τα βρω ίσως περάσει το κρίσιμο διάστημα της εκμάθησης

----------


## jk21

αν εκανε μονο 2 αυγα , μπορει να ειναι και ασπορα (οχι σιγουρο 100 % ) 

τα μικρα της πρωτης γεννας να διαχωρισθουν σιγουρα απ τον πατερα , ειδικα αν εχεις καυγαδες 

τα πιο μικρα θα ελεγα να μην τα χωρισεις , εκτος αν δεις τον πατερα να τα χτυπα στο κεφαλι ....  ειναι λογικα τα μικροτσακωματα και τα μαλωματα του πατερα

----------


## rokylila

Σήμερα τα πουλια μπήκαν  το καθένα στον χώρο του
Πραγματικά γέμισε η κατασκευή και τα κλουβιά με πουλια !!!
Το θυληκο το έβαλα μόνο του σε μικρο κλουβί , στον 1ο όροφο 
Στον 2ο όροφο έβαλα τους τρεις νεοσσούς απο τις δυο γέννες το καθένα χωριστά στον χώρο του
Στον 3ο όροφο έχω τα καρδερινοκαναρα και στην μέση έχω το αρσενικό καναρίνι 
Στο σημείο αυτό θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον JK21 και τον Nikos Her που με τις συμβουλές τους και την καθοδήγηση τους είδα και εγώ αναπαραγωγή απο δικά μου καναρινια για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου!
Θα μου ειναι αξέχαστη εμπειρία και προτρέπω οποίος αγαπά τα καναρινια να ζήσει αυτήν την εμπειρία 
Ακολουθεί βίντεο απο την εκτροφή μου
Και παλι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστω σε όλο το φόρουμ μας !!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και του χρόνου! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη το ευχαριστω σου που εχει αξια , ειναι το οτι στο βιντεο σου , εχεις στον τιτλο το ονομα της παρεας μας και προφανως στην καρδια σου επισης ! Να σαι καλα ! 

Βρισκω την ευκαιρια με τη σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω και γω το Νικο ,γιατι ειναι ενα απο τα μελη μας που σπευδει  να βοηθησει με τη γνωμη του νεα και οχι μονο μελη μας !

----------


## rokylila

Και φετος το περσινό μου ζευγάρι έκανε το θαύμα του !!! Τα ένωσα αρχές Μαρτίου , η καναρα έκανε 5 αυγά και μου χάρισε ακόμα ένα υπέροχο νεοσσο σε χρώματα και ίσως ειναι αρσενικό σε σχέση με τα περυσινά που ήταν 2 θυληκο και ένα αρσενικό απο τις δυο γέννες
Φετος δεν είχα ψείρες οπως πέρυσι και όλα κύλησαν ομαλά ( που λεει ο λόγος) 
Φωτο απο τον νεοσσο πιο κάτω !!!
Επιπλέον η καναρα την είδα παλι να κάθετε στην φωλιά όποτε θα ανανέωσω  πιστεύω σε λιγο καιρο παλι το θέμα !!!
Ευχαριστω και παλι το forum μας !!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

καλημερα, η δευτερη γεννα για φετος απο το ζευγαρι μου παλι με ενα νεοσσο, και υπαρχει προβλημα
εχει βγει απο την φωλια εδω και  μια εβδομαδα και μενει στον πατο του κλουβιου, δεν εχει κλαρωθει
οι γονεις ταιζουν ακομα , πιο πολυ ο πατερας μια και η μητερα ετοιμαζετε για την τριτη γεννα για φετος
 και ειναι πανω στην φωλια
Η κατασταση του νεοσσου ειναι ληθαργικη σαν να ειναι κουρασμενο, εβγαλα καποιες φωτο μηπως και μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει οδηγιες 
αν χρειαζετε να του προσφερω κατι εξτρα απο οτι οι γονεις του, ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη φωτο της κοιλιας δειχνει καποια γενικη διογκωση που δεν φαινεται στη δευτερη 

ειναι παντως εμφανη η υποαναπτυξη του πουλιου .Θελει σιγουρα ενισχυση και απο σενα με κρεμα το νερο της οποιας να εχει πληρη πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα (και ισως καρνιτινη αν ειχες ) και πιθανοτατα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη με καποιο αντιβιοτικο ευραιου φασματος (ισως κατι το ενοχλει ευρυτερα στον οργανισμο , ίσως ομως ειναι και γενετικο προβλημα δυσαπορροφησης θρεπτικων ουσιων ) ή και καποιο για μυκητισιακες λοιμωξεις .Ομως καλα ειναι να εχουμε σαφη και φωτεινη εικονα της κοιλιας

----------


## Soulaki

Όμορφο πουλακι, καρδούλα μου, ελπιζω να πάνε ολα καλα.

----------


## rokylila

Σε ευχαριστω , φτιάχνω τωρα αυγό τροφή με όσα είπε ο Δημήτρης και πάω να το ταΐσω στο χέρι 
Επιςης έχω απο φάρμακα ESB -3  και cosumix plus , χρειάζεται να προσθέσω κάτι απο αυτά ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

να ξαναδουμε την κοιλια και να δεις και μεσα στο στομα αν εχει μεχρι βαθεια στον ουρανισκο καποιο λευκο σημαδακι ή ειναι ροζουλι

----------


## rokylila

Προσπαθησα να ταισω κρεμμα  ( 2 κροκους αυγο, μηλο, φρυγανια τριμμενη, πορτακαλι 2 σταγονες) με συριγγα αλλα δεν ετρωγε, το αφησα να μην το αγχωσω αλλο και θα προσπαθησω παλι το απογευμα οπου θα βγαλω βιντεο για κοιλια και στομα

----------


## rokylila

Δεν παρατηρησα κατι σε ροζ και ασπρο εσωτερικα στο στομα του, οι γονεις του το ταιζουν κανονικα ομως, απο μενα δεν τρωει
η μονη παρατηρηση που εκανα ειναι στα ποδια του, που βλεπω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα , ισως για αυτο δεν κλαρωνει μαλλον....
οι φωτογραφιες πιο κατω

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες ειναι χαλια , εκτος αν τρωει κατι με φυσικη πορτοκαλι ή κοκκινη χρωστικη ουσία  ή μπισκοτοτροφη κοκκινη ή μπισκοτοτροφη με αφυδατωμενο αυγο (αυγοτροφη ετοιμη για κοκκινα καναρινια )  ή μιγμα σπορων με κοκκινα μπισκοτακια μεσα 

η κοιλια ειναι χαλια με φουλ πρησμενο συκωτι , διογκωμενη την κοιλιακη χωρα (δεν ειναι σαφες αν προερχεται απο εντερα ή απο διογκωση του στομαχιου απο megabacteria στην συγκεκτριμενη εικονα ) 

και το ποδι σιγουρα το πισω δαχτυλο ερχεται μπροστα  (αυτο φτιαχνεται και αν δεν γινει και παλι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ) .το σκουρο του δερματος μαλλον ειναι γιατι ειναι μελανινικο το πουλακι  .Βεβαια δεν ξερω αν μπορει να το στηριζει κανονικα ... στηριζει τα ποδια ή ειναι στραβα ; 



Τι σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα δωσεις cosumix στην ποτιστρα οσο θα σου πω με πμ και με αυτο το διαλλυμα θα αφρατευεις την αυγοτροφή ή θα κανεις κρεμα (οτι θα τρωει ) και απο κει και περα με καθαροτερες φωτο  ως προς την προελευση της διογκωσης  θα σου πω αν δωσεις ειτε esb3 επιπλεον ειτε fungustatine απο φαρμακεια 

Εχεις δωσει fungustatine στο παρελθον σε καποιο πουλακι στην εκτροφη; δεν θυμαμαι ...

----------


## rokylila

Όχι , Δημήτρη  δεν έχω δώσει fungustantine, δυςτηχως δεν στηρίζετε καλα στα πόδια του , έβαλα χαρτί για να μην πέφτει στην σχάρα και πατάει κάτω , αλλα δυςτηχως μόνο μπουσουλάει , επιπλέον δεν πίνει νερο στην ποτίστρα ακόμα , τα πόδια του δεν τα στηρίζει βγάζω ακόμα ένα βίντεο για να δεις 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

τοτε να ενισχυεις την κρεμα που θα του δινεις με cosumix ,  πολυβιταμινη και ασβεστιο  (αν δεν εχεις τοτε λιγο τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο )

----------


## rokylila



----------


## jk21

το πουλακι εχει κινητικο προβλημα  . Προσπαθησε να το ενισχυσεις οπως ειπαμε και ευχομαι να βελτιωθει

----------


## rokylila

Ο νεοσσός  δείχνει καλύτερα , ακόμα τον ταΐζουν οι γονείς του πιο πολύ ο πατέρας , το τάισα και εγώ για τρεις ημέρες με την κρέμα και τις βιταμίνες που έφτιαξα , δεν του χορήγησα ακόμα φάρμακο ακόμα γιατί είδα πολύ μεγάλη βελτίωση , το βράδυ κοιμάται στον πάτο του κλουβιού και όλη μέρα την βγάζει στην ταϊστρα !!! ( φωτο )



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Για ποιο ΄λογο δεν εδωσες φαρμακο; το πουλι ειχε εμφανως προβλημα στην κοιλιακη χωρα και σιγουρα στο συκωτι ! Να το δουμε αμεσα ξανα στην κοιλια

----------


## rokylila

Έβγαλα μόλις τωρα κάποιες φωτο  απο κοιλιά και ένα βίντεο που το ανεβάζω σε λιγο να το δείτε 
Ο λόγος που δεν εδωσα φάρμακο ήταν οτι ο νεοσσός έδειχνε καλύτερα , αλλα βέβαια αλλα τα μάτια του λαγού... κτλ 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFNDMeYsO-k






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι θελει σιγουρα fungustatine .Οπως σου ειχα πει και τοτε υπηρχε εκτος του συκωτιου , μια γενικη διογκωση στην κοιλιακη χωρα που  δεν ηταν σαφες αν ηταν απο εντεριτιδα (απο μικροβιο ή κοκκιδια ) ή megabacteria . Tωρα ειναι εμφανες το μπαλακι  προς  τα πανω δεξια 


η εικονα στην κοιλια ειναι θολη και δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα αν εχει μειωθει αρκετα το προβλημα στο συκωτι αλλα τοτε ηταν ακομα πιο εμφανες .Ομως υπαρχουν ενοχλημενα εντερα ακομα 

 Αρα θα δωσεις και cosumix μαζι με το fungustatine  


Σου στελνω πμ πως θα τα συνδιασεις

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη , θα δώσω μόνο σε νερο η' στην κρέμα που θα φτιάξω εκ νέου , επιςης τις πολυβιταμίνες μαζί με τα φάρμακα μπορω να τα χορήγησω σε υγρή μορφή ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Σταματας πολυβιταμινες για την πρωτη βδομαδα τουλαχιστον των φαρμακων . Με το διαλυμα που θα βαζεις στο νερο  , θα ετοιμαζεις (με καθαρο , πριν μπει στην ποτιστρα ) θα ετοιμαζεις και την κρεμα αντι νερου

----------


## rokylila

Το θέμα ειναι οτι ακόμα δεν πίνει νερο απο ποτίστρα , διότι έχω ποτίστρες με κενό αέρος , μαλλον θα βαλω τις κλασικές η' θα του δίνω εγώ με σύριγγα πρωί βράδυ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

τοτε οτι ποσοτητες σου προτεινα στο πμ στο λιτρο  νερου , θα τις διαλυσεις σε 125 ml νερου (ολα τα αλλα διαδικαστικα ακριβως τα ιδια )  και θα  δινεις απο το διαλλυμα αυτο  0.25 ml πρωι βραδυ στο στομα και θα φτιαχνεις την κρεμα με κανονικο νερο

----------


## rokylila

Σημερινές φωτογραφίες , 
2η μέρα θεραπειας 

Νομίζω οτι πάει καλύτερα σε φυσική κατάσταση , όλη μέρα ειναι μεςα στην ταϊστρα , τρώει σπόρους και αυγό τροφή απο τους γονείς του , το προβλημα πανω δεξιά που είδαμε χθες εγώ δεν το βλέπω σήμερα , επιςης ο νεοσσός ειναι κινητικός και δεν το έχω χωρίσει ακόμα απο τους γονείς του 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι τελεια αλλα υπαρξει ξεκαθαρη μειωση της διογκωσης στην κοιλια συνολικα και τοπικα στο στομαχι 

Συνεχιζεις κανονικα και τα δυο φαρμακα

----------


## rokylila

5η μέρα θεραπειας 

Ειναι καλύτερα σε γενικές γραμμές , τρώει σπόρους και αυγό τροφή που φτιάχνω εγώ μια συνταγή του jk21 Αυγοτροφή υψηλής θερμικής αξίας  , το ταΐζουν και οι γονείς του , αν και έχω βάλει διαχωριστικό στην μέση 
Φωτογραφίες απο σήμερα το πρωί , λιγο θολές ζητάω συγγνώμη 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

οι φωτογραφιες δεν βοηθουν 


οι γονεις αν δεν ταιζουν *επαρκεστατα *  απο τα καγκελα να επανελθουν αμεσα !!!

----------


## rokylila

6η μέρα θεραπειας 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

ξεκινησε αν θυμασαι ετσι και μετα απο καποιο διαστημα (οχι αμεσως ) ειχε ξεκινησει τα φαρμακα  γιατι ειχε εμφανισει και μπαλακι απο megabacteria 





Σημερα ειναι  ετσι  με σαφεστατη βελτιωση !!!  Δινεις αλλες 6 μερες fungustatine και το σταματας για να δωσεις ξανα μετα απο ενα μηνα απο την ημερα που σταματησες  μια επαναληψη της ιδιας αγωγης 

το cosumix το σταματας αυριο και δεν ξαναδινεις . Αν ομως πανω στον μηνα (κανοντας συχνους ελεγχους ) δουμε διογκωση ξανα στο συκωτι , τοτε καλα ειναι να παρεις esb3 ωστε να του γινουν καποιες επαναλαμβανομενες 5ημερες αγωγες (δυο ή τρεις ) για ατοξοπλασμα (ειδος κοκκιδιου ) .Μπορεις και με cosumix αλλα η επαναληψη ειναι λιγο επιβαρυντικη γιατι ειναι και αντιβιωση παραλληλα με αντικοκκιδιακο

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη καλημέρα , βλέπω οτι πίνει απο την ποτίστρα να κανω την θεραπευτικής αγωγή στην 50αρα ποτίστρα ωςτε να μην το πιάνω και το αγχώνω ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Ναι με τη δοσολογια που σου εχω στειλει στο πμ




> *08-06-2017, 16:47*


  μεχρι να συμπληρωσεις 12 μερες απ τοτε που ξεκινησες τα φαρμακα .Δεν συνεχιζεις φυσικα με cosumix αλλα μονο κε fungustatine οπως περιγραψαμε

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα, τελειωσε σημερα η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη με fungustatine, παει  καλυτερα σε υγεια δλδ εχει αρχισει να πεταει στις κλαρες ειναι κινητικο  σε γενικες γραμμες , το μονο παραξενο ειναι οτι αραζει συνεχεια μεσα  στην ταιστρα και εκει κοιμαται το νεοσσο αυτον τον ονομαζω Α1, και ο  λογος ειναι οτι , αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με ενα απο τα περσινα καναρινια  μου που το ονομαζω Α2 για την συνεχεια της παρουσιασης σε αυτο το topic.
Το  Α2 ειναι αρσενικο ενοσ ετους και το τελευταιο καιρο αραζει στον πατο  του κλουβιου , δεν εχω δει αλλο παραξενο σημαδι, τρωει κανονικα ,  κελαδαει, απλα με παραξενευει που μενει κατω στον πατο και οχι συνεχεια  στις κλαρες
παραθετω φωτογραφιες κοιλιας και απο τα δυο πουλια 

Α1





Α2

----------


## jk21

το Α2 απλα δειχνει υπερβαρο με λιπος .Bαλε ομως κοντινη στα ποδια του και τα δυο να φαινονται ανοιχτα , γιατι σαν να μου φαινονται περιεργα κατω στα δαχτυλα και την πατουσα 

το Α1 να το βλεπουμε 1 φορα καθε βδομαδα , για τυχον επανεναρξη cosumix  . Παει καλα και εχει παρει βαρος .Στον μηνα πανω , σιγουρη 12ημερη επαναληψη με fungustatin

----------


## rokylila

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα!!
Ασ ξεκινησω με τα ευχαριστα, η καναρα μου εκανε και τριτη γεννα για φετος στις 29/6 και εβγαλε 2 ακομα νεοσσους 
βιντεο





φωτογραφιες κοιλιας για το Α1







Φωτογραφια απο τα ποδια Α2

----------


## jk21

το καναρινακι δειχνει καθαρο στην  κοιλια .Δεν δινεις ξανα cosumix . θα δωσεις ομως επαναληπτικη fungustatin 1 μηνα απο τη ληξη της πρωτης αγωγης

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , απο χθες βιώνω ένα δραμα .. Απο την νεα γεννά είχαν τρεις νεοσσούς τελικά , δυςτηχως χθες έχασα τον ένα ( τον πιο μικρο σωματικά) και σήμερα τον άλλο δλδ έχασα μέχρι στιγμής δυο νεοσσούς , η μάνα χθες δεν κοιμήθηκε στην φωλιά . Η μόνη αλλαγη που έκανα ήταν να καθαρίσω δυο φορές τις τελευταίες μέρες την φωλιά με αλλαγη τσόχας, οι νεοσσός δεν είχαν άνοιξε ακόμα τα μάτια τους , οι γονείς τάιζαν κανονικά μέχρι και χθες , η διατροφή των γονέων ειναι κάθε μέρα και όλη σχεδόν την ημέρα με αυγό τροφή , ( αυγό , βρώμη, σιμιγδάλι , μέλι , γάλα ) και την αλλάζω κάθε δυο ώρες , δεν ξέρω αν έκανα εγώ κάποιο λάθος ή υπάρχει κάποια άλλη αιτία που χάθηκαν οι νεοσσός , 
Έχει μείνει ένας ακόμα αλλα δεν ειναι αισιόδοξος 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

πριν την 7η με 8η μερα των νεοσσων δεν κανουμε αλλαγες στη φωλια .Εκεινη την ημερα και ειδικα σε ζεστο καιρο , η θηλυκια σταματα να βρισκεται μονιμα στη φωλια και δεν δινει πια σημασια .Ετσι κι αλλιως σε νορμαλ αριθμο πουλιων η φωλια αρχιζει και γινεται μικρη με το αρχικο υλικο  .... για μενα αναμενομενο οτι περιγραφεις 

Κριμα ....

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα! Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι με τις αλλαγές στη φωλιά έκανες τη μάνα να τα αφήσει. Βλέπεις να ταΐζουν καθόλου το ένα που έμεινε; Αν όχι, καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθήσεις εσύ. Μήπως το σώσεις... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rokylila

Οι αλλαγές έγιναν την 9ημέρα , αναγκάστηκα μα κανω αλλαγές , γιατί το ένα έπεσε κάτω  απο την φωλιά (το πιο μικρο ) ,  και τον έβαλα παλι μεςα , όταν βρήκα τον πρώτο νεοσσο νεκρό , σταμάτησε να κάθετε η καναρα , σήμερα είδα οτι ο πατέρας τάιζε το ένα που έχει μείνει , είχα σκοπό να πάρω κρέμα , αλλα δεν πρόλαβα , τωρα στεναχωριέμαι πιο πολύ γιατί δεν ήξερα οτι θα προκαλέσω τόσο κακό με την αλλαγη που σκέφτηκα ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

Επιςης με νεα ενημέρωση που εχω η καναρα κάθησε παλι στην φωλιά και ταΐζει κανονικά τον νεοσσο , για να δούμε !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## ndlns

Καλό αυτό. Τουλάχιστον να σωθεί ο ένας. 
Μπορεί και να πέθαναν από κάποια αρρώστια. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

9η μερα δεν εχει καμμια σχεση η αλλαγη του υλικου της φωλιας . αλλο εφταιξε , μην αισθανεσαι ενοχη 

μπορει μειωμενη αναπτυξη του νεοσσου λογω καποιου προβληματος

----------


## rokylila

Τα προβλήματα Δημήτρη τα εντοπίζω μετά την αλλαγη του υλικού στη φωλιά ... Θα το έχω υπόψιν μου απο εδω και πέρα αν και θα σταματήσω να κανω πλέον γέννες , μια φωτογραφία απο την σημερινή κατάσταση μέχρι στιγμής στην φωλιά , ο νεοσσός άνοιξε τα μάτια του σήμερα , !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα , υπάρχει προβλημα και με τον επιζών νεοσσο , τον βρήκα εκτος φωλιάς να κοιματε με γυρισμένο το κεφαλι , και να παραπαταει όταν τον ξύπνησα , 
Αμέσως τον έβγαλα απο την κλούβα τον κράτησα κανα 30 λεπτό στην χούφτα μου , και τον τάισα με σύριγγα κρέμα αυγό τροφής με σύριγγα ινσουλίνης και τον έβαλα σε αυτοσχέδιο κλουβί με βαμβάκι και λάμπα μεσα στο σπιτι 
Η ηλικία του ειναι 15 ημερών και ειναι ο μοναδικός επιζών απο την τελευταία γεννά 
Αυτό που με παραξένεψε ήταν οι κουτσουλιές που ήταν πράσινες 
Φωτο απο σήμερα 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

η ηλικια δεν ειναι απαγορευτικη να ειναι εκτος φωλιας .Συχνα βγαινουν εκεινη την περιοδο , αντε 2-3 μερες μετα 

Για τα υπολοιπα εσυ εχεις αμεση αποψη απο κοντα ... δεν ειναι σπανιο να κοιμουνται οι νεοσσοι και εντος της ημερας .Για μενα να εχεις το νου σου αν ταιζεται αλλα να τον γυρισεις στη φωλια .Αν και παλι πεταχτει , μαλλον απλα ηρθε η ωρα του να βγει απο αυτη

----------


## Soulaki

Τι περιπέτεια, και αυτη, Μακαρι να πάνε καλα τα πράγματα, και να μεγαλώσει σωστά, το μικρούλι σου.

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη , ο νεοσσός βγαινει συνεχεια απο την φωλιά του εδω και μέρες , τον τάιζαν οι γονείς του , απο οτι έχω δει , αλλα αναλάβαμε εμείς πια την διατροφή του για να είμαστε σίγουροι , τον έβαλα μεςα στο σπιτι και ταΐζω κρέμα για νεοσσούς 1 ml κάθε  μια ώρα , προς το παρόν έχουμε ανταπόκριση , και πολύ χαρά για εμένα που έγινα πατέρας στην θέση του πατέρα !!!
Αν φτιάξει ο καιρός θα τον βγάλω παλι στο κλουβί με τους γονείς , πάντως ειναι πολύ καλύτερα τωρα που σας γράφω , θα ενημερώσω παλι , σας ευχαριστω πολύ !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

θα ελεγα δεν ειναι καθολου καλυτερα  και δεν υπηρχε λογος να τον παρεις απ τους γονεις , οταν ξεκαθαρα δεν τον ειχαν εγκαταλειψει στο ταισμα 


τα πουλια σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να ταιζονται απο μας αποκλειστικα οταν ταιζονται απ τους γονεις τους ακομα και ουτε εν μερει αν εχουν σωστη αναπτυξη 


Αν επιθυμουσες εξοικειωση του μικρου , αυτο θα μπορουσε να γινει χωρις αφαιρεση απο το κλουβι και με ελαχιστα ταισματα (1 αντε 2 μεσα στην ημερα ) και με πληρη τηρηση των σωστων συνθηκων ταισματος (κρεμα σε σωστη αραιωση ανα ηλικια και θερμοκρασια οχι κατω των 35 βαθμων , οχι πανω των 40 )

αν αυτα δεν προσεχτηκανε , δεν σου εγγυωμαι να μην συμβει προβλημα καντιντιασης στο μελλον της ζωης του ή και sour crop συντομα

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη ,πραγματικά δεν ήξερε τις συνέπειες απο τον πρόωρο απογαλακτισμό , απλά ο νεοσσός πρέπει να αρρώστησε έξω που τον είχα γιατί έμεινε εκτος φωλιάς αυτές τις μέρες που έκανε κρύο , σε συνδιασμο που οι γονείς τάιζαν ελάχιστα , ανέλαβα εγώ την φροντίδα του φοβισμένος απο την τελευταία γεννά που έχασα τα δυο αδερφάκια και τον έβαλα μεςα στο σπιτι με λάμπα για ζεστασιά , και τον ταΐζω όσο μπορω , σίγουρα αν τον δω να πηγαίνει καλύτερα θα τον βαλω με τους γονείς του , και στο περιβάλλον του , απλά και στην γυναίκα νου , που είμαστε σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής και εμείς  :Happy:  το είδαμε το όλο θέμα πολύ στοργικά και προταιρεοτητα μας ειναι να επιζήσει προς το παρόν , και τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα , αν προκύψουν να τα αντιμετωπισουμε , πάντα με φίλους που θα μας συμβουλεύουν και έχουν πιο πολλες γνώσεις στα θέμα πουλια απο οτι εγώ που τωρα στα 45 μαθαίνω , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

η γνωμη μου ειναι να δοκιμασεις την επιστροφη στους γονεις και να ταιζεις οταν περνα 2ωρο και δεν βλεπεις ιχνος ταισματος  . Αν περασει διημερο με ταισμα απο σενα και πληρη αδιαφορια των γονιων ,μετα τον παιρνεις κοντα σου 

δεν εχει εξω αυτη τη στιγμη θερμοκρασιες χειροτερες απ εσωτερικο χωρο  . Οπως νομιζεις πραξε

----------


## rokylila

Σήμερα έχασα και τον τρίτο νεοσσο , τον είχα βάλει παλι με τους γονείς του χτες , τον τάισα 3 φορές μεςα στο κλουβί , ήταν η πρώτη διανυκτέρευση έξω στην κλούβα απο τότε που τον είχα υπό την επίβλεψη μου , δεν ξέρω τι έχει συμβεί , όρεξη είχε κανονικά , το μόνο που είχα παρατηρήσει ειναι οτι τα μάτια του δεν τα είχε ανοιχτά οπως θα έπρεπε για την ηλικία του , έζησε μόνο 20 ημέρες .... κρίμα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Οταν τα ματια τα εχουν σαν << κινεζακια >> τα πουλια , συνηθως εχουν ελλειψη ενυδατωσης . Μου εχει τυχει (αλλα το εχω δει και αλλου ) να ξεχασω ποτιστρα (να τη βαλω σε αλλο κλουβι ή να μην τη βαλω καθολου ) και ευτυχως απο το συμπτωμα στα πουλια , να το παρω χαμπαρι εστω και αργα 

Ισως να μην επαιρνε απο την κρεμα που του εδινες , οσο νερο χρειαζοτανε , ισως ομως και να ειχε θεμα και να το ειχαν ριξει απο τη φωλια εξω λιγο νωριτερα οι γονεις . Σε καθε περιπτωση χωρις να εγκαταλειπουν το ταισμα οι γονεις , καλα ειναι να μην παιρνουμε τα πουλακια και αν βλεπουμε οτι δεν ταιζουν καλα απλα , να συμπληρωνουμε αραια μονο

----------


## rokylila

Θα πω κάτι χαζό , απλά επειδή έχω στεναχωρηθεί πολύ με την τελευταία γενα , υπάρχει περίπτωση η τσόχα να δημιούργησε το όλο προβλημα , δλδ να είχα κάποια τοξικότητα απο το κατάστημα που την είχα παρει ; το λέω αυτό γιατί απο τότε που άλλαξα την τσόχα δημιουργήθηκε το όλο θέμα , και με τους τρεις νεοσσούς , και χθες το βράδυ ήταν εκτος φωλιάς και το έβαλα εγώ μεςα για να έχει προφύλαξη ... τι να πω δεν ξέρω απλά όταν χάνεις πουλια ειναι μεγάλη στεναχώρια 
Πάντως αυτά τα δυο χρόνια που μπλέχτηκα με τις αναπαραγωγές είχα με το συγκερκειμενο ζευγάρι 5 γέννες με πέντε καναρινακια που μέχρι στιγμής τα χαίρομαι και τα φροντίζω όσο μπορω , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα οταν τα μικρα ειναι στην 9η μερα  , τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα καναρινια . Δεν εχω ξανακουσει η αλλαγη υλικου την 9η μερα να εχει δημιουργησει ξανα προβλημα 


 και ειδικα αυτο που ηταν πολυ μεγαλυτερο .Ξαναβγηκε γιατι απλα ηταν ο καιρος του να βγαινει απο τη φωλια 

αυτη ειναι η δικια μου γνωμη αλλα ισως αλλα μελη μας εχουν αντιθετη εμπειρια

----------

